
Beware: Windows 10 Signature Edition Blocks Installing Linux - mhsabbagh
http://fossboss.com/2016/09/21/windows-10-signature-edition-blocks-installing-linux/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12545878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12545878).

